# Nurses within the U.K. (Sorry for this!)



## John Boy (Mar 26, 2013)

According to the news this morning it’s been suggest that NURSES within the U.K. are supposed to be refused to take their final degrees for a year, to be abused as Health Care Assistants for that amount of time…. Having been an ICU nurse trainer for ages, and just having trained some senior staff within an ICU environment for the last 4 nights let me tell you what I, were I the P.M. would do, if I heard that …. on the news this morning:

I’d find the person responsible, and I’d have him treated in Russia, for the rest of his f.....g life with snow, ice, electricity, and starvation. What is this planet coming to, I ask!!!


----------



## gonewild (Mar 26, 2013)

John Boy said:


> According to the news this morning it’s been suggest that NURSES within the U.K. are supposed to be refused to take their final degrees for a year, to be abused as Health Care Assistants for that amount of time…. Having been an ICU nurse trainer for ages, and just having trained some senior staff within an ICU environment for the last 4 nights let me tell you what I, were I the P.M. would do, if I heard that …. on the news this morning:
> 
> I’d find the person responsible, and I’d have him treated in Russia, for the rest of his f.....g life with snow, ice, electricity, and starvation. What is this planet coming to, I ask!!!



Wouldn't that be a waste of electricity?


----------



## John Boy (Mar 26, 2013)

just a little tiny zappppp...whenever they fall asleep can't do much harm don't you think?


----------



## gonewild (Mar 26, 2013)

John Boy said:


> just a little tiny zappppp...whenever they fall asleep can't do much harm don't you think?



Too bad there are no Nurses to have standing by for him.
There would have been a Nurse but that person went into Electro therapy instead of Nursing.


----------



## abax (Mar 27, 2013)

I personally invite nurses to the U.S. Nurses are the heart and soul of
medicine and the U.S. doesn't have enough health care professionals...plenty of mediocre MDs though. The pay is finally about to catch up to what it should have been years ago. It's about damn time!


----------

